# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Anyone use Remi Group for their equipment

## jpways

It's time to renew our service plan on our equipment from Marco, specifically the OPD Scan III and the RT 5100. A couple of months ago we received a call from an after market insurance company by the name of Remi Group. Their quote was 20% under Marco's for the year. I can find nothing in the way of reviews on them online. Does anyone use them or have another company that they use and trust? What I'm looking to find out is how easy is it to get paid when you file a claim for reimbursement on service.

----------


## javguy

> It's time to renew our service plan on our equipment from Marco, specifically the OPD Scan III and the RT 5100. A couple of months ago we received a call from an after market insurance company by the name of Remi Group. Their quote was 20% under Marco's for the year. I can find nothing in the way of reviews on them online. Does anyone use them or have another company that they use and trust? What I'm looking to find out is how easy is it to get paid when you file a claim for reimbursement on service.


I used REMI for an extra year of warranty on my Zeiss Cirrus 500 OCT.  I think it cost $3000, whereas the Zeiss warranty was $5000, but REMI did send a Zeiss tech out under the warranty and do some stuff, upgrade software and make some tweaks to the unit, but nothing mechanically was broken.  The unit had been giving us some weird error message and I thought it was going to need service after the warranty had just run out, so I bought it through REMI.

The bill for the tech would have been $750 total, so I paid $3000 for that amount of work (4 times the actual cost).  My machine isn't heavily used, so I don't anticipate it giving us more major trouble and I didn't purchase another yr of warranty coverage.

----------

